# Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??



## dhxxlwxgxn (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe versucht über verschiedene Suchmaschinen herrauszukriegen aus welcher Fischart Sprotten hegestellt werden, leider vergebens. Vieleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen?
Besten Dank im vorraus für eure Mühe.

Detlef


----------



## Reisender (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*

*Kieler Sprotten* sind eine Fischspezialität, die aus der Sprotte im Wesentlichen durch Räuchern hergestellt wird.
 Die Sprotte ist ein heringsartiger Seefisch, der selten größer als 20 cm wird. Für die Herstellung von Kieler Sprotten werden allerdings kleinere Exemplare bevorzugt (max. ca. 10 cm). Gelegentlich werden auch junge Heringe verwendet. Die Sprotte wird nicht mehr, jedenfalls nicht in nennenswerten Mengen, in der Ostsee um Kiel gefangen, wie man vielleicht zu vermuten geneigt ist. Die größten Anlandungen stammen aus der Nordsee.
 Kieler Sprotten gelangen typischerweise in flachen Kisten aus rohem Holz in den Handel, in verschiedenen Größen, sowohl für Wiederverkäufer als auch für Endverbraucher. Sie können vollständig, inklusive Kopf und Gräten („mit Kopp un Steert“), verzehrt werden. Üblicher ist es allerdings, den Kopf nicht mitzuverzehren.
 Die Kieler Sprotten wurden ursprünglich in Eckernförde hergestellt. Auf dem Transportwege bekamen sie erst im nächstgelegenem Kieler Hauptbahnhof einen großen Versandstempel, der den Eindruck der Herstellung in Kiel erweckte. Heute werden Kieler Sprotten nicht nur in Eckernförde, sondern auch in Räuchereien in anderen Städten der Region hergestellt.
 Echte Kieler Sprotten werden im traditionellen Altonaer Ofen über Buchen- und Erlenholz geräuchert. Vielerorts ist der Altonaer Ofen modernen, gasbefeuerten Räucheröfen gewichen. Damit geht aber ein gutes Stück des typischen Geschmacks verloren.
 „Echte Kieler Sprotten“ müssen aus dem Großraum der Kieler Bucht stammen.
 Einer der letzten Hersteller „Echter Kieler Sprotten“ ist die Firma Rehbehn & Kruse aus Eckernförde.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*

Habe das hier gefunden.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kieler_Sprotte


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Habe das hier gefunden.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kieler_Sprotte



Ohhhhhhhhhhh da war ich wohl zu spät|kopfkrat

Kann man postings eigentlich auch Löschen?


----------



## Reisender (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*

Klar kannst du das !!!! 

Aber lass mal stehen, denn Doppelpostes gibt es hin und wieder mal.|wavey:|wavey:

Ansonsten gehst du auf Ändern (Rechts unten) und Löscht nach Anweisung !!!


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*

Dankeschön für die ausführliche Beschreibung.
Detlef


----------



## Reisender (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Dankeschön für die ausführliche Beschreibung.
> Detlef




Mann könnte sie dir auch mal schicken !!!! 
Kiste Kostet 5-6€ und der Versand ????????? Weiß ich nicht......|kopfkrat


----------



## wallek (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*



Reisender schrieb:


> Mann könnte sie dir auch mal schicken !!!!
> Kiste Kostet 5-6€ und der Versand ????????? Weiß ich nicht......|kopfkrat


 

oh ja ich will auch welche!!!!#6


----------



## Reisender (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*



wallek schrieb:


> oh ja ich will auch welche!!!!#6




Ich werde mal Fragen wie die Preise im Moment sind !!! Und was die Sendung Kostet.......Bestellen werde ich sie wieder wie immer im Norden.:m


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*

Danke für das nette Angebot mit dem schicken, aber wir haben hier so viel Hering und das fast das ganze Jahr, das ich mir selber welche räuchere.
Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Reisender (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Danke für das nette Angebot mit dem schicken, aber wir haben hier so viel Hering und das fast das ganze Jahr, das ich mir selber welche räuchere.
> Gruß
> Detlef




Aber keine echten Kieler Sprotten !!!!:vik::vik: Die haben nur wir....#6

Und das was du machst, sind bei uns Bückel !!!:k:k:k:k......|wavey:

Räucherst du die Heringe sammt inhalt ????


----------



## wallek (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich werde mal Fragen wie die Preise im Moment sind !!! Und was die Sendung Kostet.......Bestellen werde ich sie wieder wie immer im Norden.:m


 

Das wär echt Super!!!!!!!#6 

Kannst mir ja mal dann die Preise per PN schicken!


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*

Ja, ich räuchere die "Sprotten" so wie sie aus dem Wasser kommen. Bücklinge sind die größeren Heringsarten, denke ich, die gibt es natürlich hier auch, aber ebend auch sehr kleine Arten.
Ich vermute, dass es hier auch echte Sprotten gibt.


----------



## Reisender (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Ja, ich räuchere die "Sprotten" so wie sie aus dem Wasser kommen. Bücklinge sind die größeren Heringsarten, denke ich, die gibt es natürlich hier auch, aber ebend auch sehr kleine Arten.
> Ich vermute, dass es hier auch echte Sprotten gibt.




Sind bestimmt die gleichen !!!!#6 Werden ja auf Rügen genau so Gefertigt...Ist ja nur der Name Kieler Sprotte !!   

Bückling sind die Fetten Heringe wie sie in der Nordsee vorkommen, (Auch Ostsee) da sind sie besonders Fett. Die werden auch gerne für Matjes genommen.

Ich habe die Heringe auch immer mit Innerein Geräuchert, besonders wenn sie Milch und Roggen hatten. 

Nun muß ich mal sehen wo du her kommst !!!!


----------



## Reisender (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*



wallek schrieb:


> Das wär echt Super!!!!!!!#6
> 
> Kannst mir ja mal dann die Preise per PN schicken!



Werde ich machen !!!#6


----------



## Fishing-Conny (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was sind eigentlich Sprotten??*

sprotten sind geniale köderfische ...sone art kleine heringe ....kannst du super fetzen für hornhecht und plattfische rausschneiden


----------

